# Central Indiana Raising Bees



## Hautions11 (Jun 20, 2013)

Hellow everyone, new this year to bee keeping. I was fortunate enough to pick up an 8 frame nuc from a local source in April. I found a beekeeper getting rid of a bunch of hives and equipment near bloomington and took everything he had. I bought another nuc in May and a few days later caught a small swarm that I put in a five frame nuc. So I went from no bees to lots ( Well lots for me ) The hives are doing well, but the little swarm 2-3000 bees seemed to really struggle. I added two frames of brood and bees to the nuc last week and did not see any evidence of fighting etc. I do not really expect any honey this year, but the weather has been really good. I have a honey super on my first hive, but they are not drawing it out yet. That is my first year summary so far and I look forward to learning from all of you.


----------



## dmpower (Nov 7, 2010)

Welcome!
I'm in South Central Indiana and my first nuc was received in April a few years ago. I managed to get some honey that year. Not a lot but enough for me to get excited about and brag that I was using my own honey in my tea
Good luck!!


----------



## Birdman (May 8, 2009)

Welcome, yes bee's are like rabbits, get a couple of hives and then you have a yard full. Are you feeding the nuc? Good luck and enjoy.


----------



## Bee Sting (Jun 20, 2013)

Hello Bee Keepers. I am new today and am reading the forum to ready myself with knowledge on Bee keeping. I live in Middle Tennessee and I would like to know what books would be good to learn on starting up and maintaining Bees. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource to both _Hautions11 _and _Bee Sting!_

Michael Bush offers a website that is very useful for both new beeks and experienced beekeepers:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm

If you prefer to do your reading on _paper_, he offers that option as well.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Welcome to the site! :thumbsup:


----------



## indypartridge (Nov 18, 2004)

Hello and Welcome!

There are a couple of local beekeeping clubs over your way - good way to find mentors and get connected to nearby beekeepers:
http://www.in.gov/dnr/entomolo/files/ep-beekeeper_assoc.pdf


----------



## Harley Craig (Sep 18, 2012)

I know where you can do a trapout in Terre Haute, A guy from there works with my Dad about 30 min away over here in IL and wanted to know if I would get rid of some bees for him, I told dad to tell him I had enough this yr and didn't want to have to hassle with getting the permits to transport bees into IL PM me your number and I'll pass it along if you are interested.


----------



## Hautions11 (Jun 20, 2013)

Thanks Craig, sent you a PM. I'd like to get some details. Thanks for the welcome everyone. I am feeding the nuc with a top feeder and 1 to 1 syrup.


----------

